# Gas vs. Electric Dryer



## Jrr1099 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm getting ready to remodel a sunroom and turn it into a half bath with laundry access. What are the pros/cons of a gas dryer vs electric? Gas seems to be cheaper these days.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Might help...

http://www.appliance411.com/links/jump.cgi?ID=425

jeff.


----------

